# YM2000 - 3PT Cat1 PTO Log Splitter?



## jfobel (Oct 12, 2009)

Hello,

I am new to the forum so please excuse me if there is a post already containing this info. I have searched the forums and could not locate one.

I have a YM2000 22hp diesel Yanmar tractor with cat1 3pt pto. I would like to know if anyone has purchased a Log Splitter and successfully mounted it (and used it) on their yanmar.


I have some fairly large Oaks and Hickory trees I would like to split. I reside in East Texas.

Thanks,


Jack


----------



## chrpmaster (May 5, 2004)

First of all Welcome to The Tractor Forum jfobel!

I have not used a mounted log splitter on my Yanmar but don't know why you couldn't. Are you thinking of tapping the tractor hydraulics to power the logsplitter? There have been several others who have done this that I have read about and you should have plenty of power to do the same. 

Andy


----------



## jfobel (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks. Glad to be here...

Here is a photo of a splitter. These tend to be much cheaper than a complete, stand-alone one. Although, I would love to hear a successful story from a Yanmar owner using one of these on their tractor.

Thanks again...


Jack


----------

